# 2.4.29 internet config problems

## chrisduck

I am using the 2.4.29 kernel

 at boot, I get messages like

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Loading module 8139too
> 
>  Failed to load 8139too 

 

 All of my internet related modules fail to load and at the end of the bootup there is a message that says 'netmount failed to start' or something like that.

I thought that I might have configured my kernel wrong so I had a look. I had all of the modules [like 8139too] set to [M]

when I tried recompiling the kernel, however, the process failed with this message

(I used make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install to recompile)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  cp: 8139cp.o 8139too 8390.o dummy.o /lib/modules/2.4.29/kernel/drivers/net
> 
>  cp: cannot stat '8139cp.o': no such file or directory
> ...

 

 I had this same problem yesterday when I was trying with the 2.4.28 kernel. I thought it might just be a problem with the kernel, so I tried 2.4.29 lastnight, but same problem.

I did not emerge pcmcia_cs, because I only need the 8139too, mii, crc32, ds, and yenta_socket modules -which as far as i know are all in the kernel.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

chrisduck,

Your kernel compile broke. Do each step seperately as follows, so you can see where it goes wrong:-

```
make clean

make dep

make bzImage

make modules

make modules_install
```

 Post the stage and the error when it goes wrong.

Save your .config file before you do make clean - it may delete it.

----------

## chrisduck

when I ran the command make bzImage, the process broke with this:

 *Quote:*   

> make bzImage
> 
> tools/build -b bbootsect bsetup compressed/bvmlinux.out CURRENT > bzImage
> 
> Root device is (3, 3)tools/build -b bbootsect bsetup compressed/bvmlinux.out CURRENT > bzImage
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

chrisduck,

Thats not an error - its a waringing to tell you your kernel won't fit on a floppy.

It will still be OK with Grub on a hard drive but lilo may have problems.

Run the rest of the commands.

----------

## chrisduck

I issued the final commands. Everything went fine.

make modules_install ended with

 *Quote:*   

> cd /lib/modules/2.4.29; \
> 
> mkdir -p pcmcia; \
> 
> find kernel -path '*/pcmcia/*' -name '*.o' | xargs -i -r ln -sf ../{} pcmcia
> ...

 

I'll have to reboot and see how that goes

----------

## chrisduck

The internet modules still fail to load and netmount still fails to start.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

chrisduck,

The modules are not included in the kernel build or you have not loaded them.

Run  

```
modprobe -l -t net
```

to see if your netowrk module exists. It will not show if its built in.

Its also possible you are not running the kerenl you think you are.

What is the compile date in 

```
uname -a
```

----------

## chrisduck

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Knoppix / # modprobe -l -t net
> 
> modprobe: Can't open dependencies file /lib/modules/2.4.27/modules.dep (No suchfile or directory)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Knoppix / # uname -a
> 
> Linux Knoppix 2.4.27 #2 SMP Mo Aug 9 00:39:37 CEST 2004 i686 Celeron (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

chrisduck,

You can't run those commands from knoppix. You need to be running your own kernel.

Come to think of it the make modules_install will have tried to do something strange it it was run from knoppix.

Finish the kerenl install copy the bzImage to /boot then boot your new kernel.

You may get a lot of errors about missing modules but when it comes up, do

cd /usr/src/<kernel source tree> and run make modules_install again,

Now reboot to see what's really happening.

----------

## chrisduck

nothing changed

I copied the bzImage to my /boot directory

rebooted

cd /usr/src/linux and cd/usr/src/linux-2.4.28

ran make modules_install in both directories

rebooted

nothing had changed

----------

## chrisduck

when I am booted up from the kernel

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pond root # modprobe -l -t
> 
> pond root # uname -a
> ...

 

----------

## chrisduck

nothing appears when I type ls /boot as root.

I added a user and when I logged in about three dozen modprobe messages appeared, saying that they could not load a module which was needed for this or that.

----------

## chrisduck

I had to change the boot directory from booting to 2.4.38 so that it is now booting 2.4.29

I did not have /boot mounted with defaults in fstab.

since changing those things, some of the modules are loading, but when I lok in as user, the list of modprobes still appears and netmount still failes to start

----------

## NeddySeagoon

chrisduck,

When you are booted into your own kernel,

ls /boot should return nothing - thats correct. The boot partition is not mounted by default and you should not copy anything to /boot unless it is. After you mount the boot partition, its content should appear.

Any user can run 

```
modprobe -l -t net
```

It just lists the available modules for the running kernel in the .../net folder. 

You are not running the kerenl you just built - uname -a says Fri Apr 8 13:41:12 UTC, which is about 36 hours ago.

Even if you have fixed the problem, you will need to run the right kernel to see it.

----------

## chrisduck

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pond root #modprobe -l -t net
> 
> /lib/modules/2.4.29/kernel/drivers/net/8139cp.o
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pond root # uname -a
> 
> Linux pond 2.4.29 #6 SMP Sat Apr 9  04:59:44 UTC 2005 i686 Celeron (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux 
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

chrisduck,

Well, its clear that the 8139too driver is there.

Does it load now ?

----------

## chrisduck

here is the activity of modules.autoload.d during boot...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Loading module cs4281...
> 
> Loading module 8139too...
> ...

 

then towards the end of bootup

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bringing eth0 up via DHCP...
> 
> ERROR: Problem starting needed services.
> ...

 

and when I try to manually modprobe 8139too

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /lib/modules/2.4.29/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.o: Init_module: No such device
> 
> 

 

and then there is a 'hint' which says that insmod errors are sometimes caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

chrisduck,

```
Init_module: No such device 
```

means the module loaded, could not find any hardware, then exited.

That is, you don't have one of those.

Please post the output of lspci, at least, the Ethernet lines.

----------

## chrisduck

thank you for giving me instructiuon and being patient

for some reason the lspci command isn't found if I boot off of my hardrive.

Since that is the case, here is knoppix's lspci

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)
> 
> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)
> ...

 

I'll post knoppix's lsmod as well.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

chrisduck,

You need to 

```
emerge pciutils
```

to get lspci but the hardware is the same so the knoppix one is fine. 

From google, it looks like you need the mii modules as well as the 8139too, which appears to be OK

----------

## chrisduck

I should have mii and 8139too, because their kernel devices are set as modules.

I can't really experiment for now, because the computer with the problem is REALLY hot, and knoppix is running REALLY slow on it, and my LiveCDs are not able to get an internet connection on it right now. I hope nothing is broken.

I know that as far as internet related stuff goes, knoppix loads the 8139too, mii, crc, ds, and yenta_socket modules. Up until just a few minutes ago, knoppix has always been able to establish succesful internet connection.

----------

